# Soil Test Results



## IntoTheGreen (Jul 10, 2018)

just got my soil test back but not sure what it all means - other than I should just use nitrogen only.
My first test whatsoever - looks scary with the Phosphorus or Iron.
Should I be worried on anything?
Oh, and you should know that this lawn has been neglected so long that the backyard 30-feet from a row of huge douglas fir trees was about 70% moss and front yard about 40%.
The way it is, moss loves it, grass hates it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do you know the lab and/or test methods? Otherwise we will just use the graph.

Mostly you just need nitrogen and some potassium. Avoid phosphorus. Nothing wrong with your iron. For your area, perennial ryegrass seems to work the best.


----------



## IntoTheGreen (Jul 10, 2018)

Test method I don't know. Lab was Simply Soil Testing out of Burlington, WA.
Yep, I'll go with N only. And, recently tore out moss with a Manta power rake - lot's of it - and will over seed with PRG brand "Major League" called "Tough Turf" mix. I got it at the local Co-Op and supposedly it is the same grass that they use at the Everett, WA AquaSox baseball field.


----------



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

I live in Monroe, WA and was planning on using the same Lab out of Burlington in the Spring. I have had a lot of fungus in my new yard and need a 'base' to see where all my Macros & Micros are at.


----------

